# من كرمت عليه



## Baldomero123

Sources:
Arabic :
ااف ليلة وليلة ,,الكتبة الشرقية
Translated into English by Sir Richard F. Burton

Again a question: I can't understand the ending ـت  with the subject  من
The text in English (old) is as follows: Whoso honoureth himself, his lust is a light matter to him.
In Arabic:
من كرمت عليه نفسه هانت عليه شهوته
I can  understand the fem. in هانت   taking as its subject شهوته , but the subject of كرمت  is من . Why then this fem ending? Since it can't be "you"  the subject. 
Thank you.


----------



## Sun-Shine

The subject of كرمت is نفسه not من.


----------



## Baldomero123

sun_shine 331995 said:


> The subject of كرمت is نفسه not من.


Thank you.  Well, so من  will mean "if, in the case of, when". And which is the subject,  since in the English versión seems the subject is "whoso" " whichever?   Thank you.


----------



## lena55313

Baldomero123 said:


> so من will mean "if, in the case of, when"


I'm not sure but maybe the من is ْمِن here, not ْمَن


----------



## Baldomero123

To make it, perhaps, more clear I copy now the full phrase:

من كرمت عليه نفسه هانت عليه شهوته  ومن عظّم صغائر المصاءب ابتلاه الله بكبارها
Translated by Sir Richard F. Burton as:
Whoso honoureth (honours) himself, his lust is a light matter to him, and he who maketh (makes) much of his small troubles, Allah afflicteth (afflicts) him with the greater. 
Everything is clear save this    كرمت
Thank you.


----------



## Sun-Shine

lena55313 said:


> I'm not sure but maybe the من is ْمِن here, not ْمَن


It's مَنْ.
مِن is a preposition followed by a noun (or attached to a pronoun).



Baldomero123 said:


> من كرمت عليه نفسه هانت عليه شهوته
> Translated by Sir Richard F. Burton as:
> Whoso honoureth (honours) himself, his lust is a light matter to him


ُمَنْ أَكْرَمَ نَفْسَه (Whoso honoureth (honours) himself)
It's the same as ُمَنْ كَرُمَتْ عَلَيْهِ نَفْسُه in the meaning. It differs in i3raab.


----------



## lena55313

sun_shine 331995 said:


> مِن is a preposition followed by a noun (or attached to a pronoun).


Thank you, I mixed it up with another structure.


----------



## Baldomero123

Thank you very much, Sun-shine and Lena, for your explanations.  You are very kind.

I've accepted your explanations because of your authority, but not knowing really why it was like this. I am finding today in my text  many expresións like my post : انت اخذت له تحقه Meaning: "let him have benefit of it" (give him his right). I find in a corner of my grammar that it is a particular case of  past instead of  imperative like: دُمْتَ سالِماً,, باركَ الله فيكَ . And that because of perfective aspect, something not present in our languages, as far as I know. Uff, tonight I'll sleep better, ha. Thank you.


----------



## lena55313

Baldomero123 said:


> I can't understand the ending ـت with the subject من


If the من is ْمَن , as Sun_shine said,  the مَن looks not like a subject *who* but like an object *whom*.
To whom من exalted honor كرّمت above him عليه his soul نفسه , (to whom) became of no importance هانت for him عليه his lust شهوته
And I think that the كرمت is of the 2-nd form َكَرَّم
نفس is a feminine noun
ُمَنْ كَرَّمَتْ عَلَيْهِ نَفْسُهُ هَانَتْ عَلَيْهِ شَهْوَتُه
Sorry, I'm not an arabic native speaker, I'm an arabic learner like you, so I could be mistaken.


----------



## Sun-Shine

lena55313 said:


> And I think that the كرمت is of the 2-nd form َكَرَّم
> نفس is a feminine noun
> ُمَنْ كَرُمَتْ عَلَيْهِ نَفْسُهُ هَانَتْ عَلَيْهِ شَهْوَتُه


It's كَرُمَت from the verb كَرُمَ.


Baldomero123 said:


> but not knowing really why it was like this.


This is called "The Conditional Sentence".


----------



## lena55313

sun_shine 331995 said:


> It's كَرُمَت from the verb كَرُمَ.


Is كَرُمَ a transitive verb? In the Wehr dictionary only the كَرَّمَ comes with the على
Was I right that the مَنْ was the object?


----------



## Sun-Shine

lena55313 said:


> Is كَرُمَ a transitive verb?


I think it's intransitive.


> In the Wehr dictionary only the كَرَّمَ comes with the على


Can you give me an example?


> Was I right that the مَنْ was the object?


You mean the i3raab?


----------



## lena55313

sun_shine 331995 said:


> Can you give me an example?


كَرُمَ to be noble, high-minded, noblehearted; to be precious
كَرَّمَ - to call noble and high-minded ( ه s.o.); to exalt ( ه على  s.o. above another) bestow honor (ه على upon s.o.) No examples are given. 


sun_shine 331995 said:


> You mean the i3raab?


What is i3raab? Can you write it  in arabic to find what the word means? 
I meant the object. Like in the sentence أخذت ألبنت كتابا the كتابا is the object of doing. Who? the girl. What did she do? she took. What did she take? - a book.


----------



## Sun-Shine

مَنْ كَرُمَتْ عَلَيْهِ نَفْسُهُ = من كرمت نفسه عليه

كَرُمَ to be precious
كرمت: verb
نفسه: the subject


----------



## lena55313

sun_shine 331995 said:


> كرمت: verb
> نفسه: the subject


Agree, but what is the مَنْ  and the عَلَيْهِ then?
the verb كرمت is coming with the عَلَيْهِ 
You said that the كَرُمَ is intransitive, then how could it take the object -ه after it? The نفسه acts عَلَى what? It acts عَلَيْهِ. The substitutor for what is the ه here? For the مَنْ?


----------



## Baldomero123

Thank you for your wide explanations. It  sounds well: "(If someone) To whom his soul (he) honours etc...". My reason of not taking  firstly this meaning has been: a) there are in the same paragraph a list of not lest tan 10 phrases where "man" is clearly the subject (من اطاع ,, من ام يحذر ,, من عظّم  ); b) in my dictionary this verb appears in form I as intransitive (to be...) and in II and IV forms as transitive with  (ه). None (على) is there. However putting apart that it could be a typographical mistake and being (نفسه) fem. as it is, it seems to fit perfectly.  Thank you.


----------



## lena55313

Baldomero123 said:


> and in II and IV forms as transitive with (ه)


Yes, I'm talking exactly about it.  I've just found in the almaany this example where the كَرُمَ comes with the عَلَيْهِ but I don't understand what it means exactly. Can anybody explain, please? 

*كَرُمَ *عَلَيْنَا : أَعْطَى عَنْ طِيبِ خَاطِرٍ وَجَادَ عَلَيْنَا


----------



## Baldomero123

I add here a similar phrase that I think can explain this construction: 
فان من خاصت نِيَّته واصلح ما بينه وبين نفسه,  كفاه الله ما بينه وبين الناس
 Translated by Sir Richard F. Burton as: 
For he whose intention is pure and who is in peace with himself, Allah shall garantee him against what is between him and the people. 
Subject here (  نِيَّة  ) in front of (نفسه) there.


----------



## Sun-Shine

lena55313 said:


> Agree, but what is the مَنْ  and the عَلَيْهِ then?
> the verb كرمت is coming with the عَلَيْهِ


مَنْ is a conditional noun (مبتدأ)
عليه is related to the verb كَرُمَت


> You said that the كَرُمَ is intransitive, then how could it take the object -ه after it? The نفسه acts عَلَى what? It acts عَلَيْهِ. The substitutor for what is the ه here? For the مَنْ?


Yes, كرم is intransitive.
 ه is the substitute of the person "مَنْ" but that doesn't change the type of the verb. 
"ذَهَبَ" is intransitive , saying "ذَهَبْتُ إِلَيْه" doesn't change the verb.


----------



## lena55313

sun_shine 331995 said:


> مَنْ is a conditional noun (مبتدأ)


Probably, I found the grammar you're talking about. (Wright, vol2, p. 256, art. 120) Could the من كرمت عليه نفسه be a compound sentence with two faces? جملة ذات وجهين ? In that case the من of course is not an object. It could be: The person من whose نفسه soul  كرمت عليه

But I can't understand how it could be the intransitive verb كَرُمَ 


sun_shine 331995 said:


> Yes, كرم is intransitive.
> ه is the substitute of the person "مَنْ" but that doesn't change the type of the verb.
> "ذَهَبَ" is intransitive , saying "ذَهَبْتُ إِلَيْه" doesn't change the verb.


In your example ذَهَبْتُ could be used without إِلَيْه, and it would mean that the person just went away. But if we add إِلَيْه it would mean that the person moved to the patricular place - to him. The إِلَيْه indicates the direction - to him. 
The  عليه also should indicate something. The نفسه definetely should do something with him كرمت عليه. What did the نفسه do with him?

And I think that the verb  كَرَّمَ عليه fits well here, it means to exalt him = to respect him, to put him on the first place, to put him on a pedestal and treat him like royalty. i.e he himself respects himself very much and never allows the lust to stand above him.


----------



## Baldomero123

I think that I have seen the light, ha. He (masc.) (If someone) (man), whose soul (fem) honours (past fem.) him (again masc.) etc. etc. I copy your refference to Wright that I'll study. Thanks.


----------



## analeeh

I think we're all overcomplicating this a bit.

It's من كرمت نفسه عليه 'he whose soul _is precious/revered _to him' (choose the adjective you like), synonymous as sunshine says with من أكرم نفسه 'he who _considers his soul precious/revered'. _It's saying that if you hold your soul in high enough esteem, i.e. if it's precious enough to you, then you can ignore your lust easily.


----------



## Sun-Shine

lena55313 said:


> And I think that the verb  كَرَّمَ عليه fits well here


It doesn't fit.
The origin of this proverb with the vowels :  
"رُوِيَ عَن الإمام عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ أنهُ قَالَ : "مَنْ كَرُمَتْ عَلَيْهِ نَفْسُهُ هَانَتْ عَلَيْهِ شَهْوَتُهُ


----------



## lena55313

analeeh said:


> he whose soul _is precious/revered _to him'


Thank you, I think I've finally caught it. It's not an action, it's a state of his soul, and this state is located in/on him. 



sun_shine 331995 said:


> The origin of this proverb with the vowels


Thank you, Sun_shine for giving the proof. Otherwise I'd never believe it)))


----------



## analeeh

It's not about the location of this state - على is used in the sense of English 'to' in cases like عزيز على 'dear to'. This is how I read the _3ala here._


----------



## lena55313

analeeh said:


> على is used in the sense of English 'to' in cases like عزيز على 'dear to'


There is a classification of the على  usage. (Wright, v.2, p. 166, art. 59) How would you classify the عزيز على 'dear to' ? To which point from a) to k)
Because I tried to do this, but the only one got in my mind was the point A - on me. I'm not talking about the english translation now. I understand what  the "dear to him" means


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,

I also looked for the meaning of the verb كَرُمَ and found : _to be or become generous, rare, precious, highly esteemed, prized, valued, excellent_... But with the preposition على I only found this passage (in the Lane's lexicon) :

كَرُمْتُ عَلَيْهِ, (Ṣ, Ḳ, art. عز,) _I exceeded him in generosity,_ or _nobleness._ (TḲ, voce عَزٌّ.)​ 
If I understood correctly your messages, according to you, the meaning of مَنْ كَرُمَتْ عَلَيْهِ نَفْسُه would be مَنْ أَكْرَمَ نَفْسَه ? 

However it seems that the meaning of أَكْرَمَ نَفْسَه is : *he honored himself*, right? 

Merci.


----------



## analeeh

lena55313 said:


> There is a classification of the على  usage. (Wright, v.2, p. 166, art. 59) How would you classify the عزيز على 'dear to' ? To which point from a) to k)
> Because I tried to do this, but the only one got in my mind was the point A - on me. I'm not talking about the english translation now. I understand what  the "dear to him" means



If you know what 'dear to him' means then you understand the meaning of على in عزيز على. From what I can see in Wright this is the sense he gives in B.



> Salut,
> 
> I also looked for the meaning of the verb كَرُمَ and found : _to be or become generous, rare, precious, highly esteemed, prized, valued, excellent_... But with the preposition على I only found this passage (in the Lane's lexicon) :
> 
> كَرُمْتُ عَلَيْهِ, (Ṣ, Ḳ, art. عز,) _I exceeded him in generosity,_ or _nobleness._ (TḲ, voce عَزٌّ.)



This is a different sense of _3ala. _It didn't even occur to me here because it doesn't make any sense - 'he whose self is more generous than him'.



> If I understood correctly your messages, according to you, the meaning of مَنْ كَرُمَتْ عَلَيْهِ نَفْسُه would be مَنْ أَكْرَمَ نَفْسَه ?
> 
> However it seems that the meaning of أَكْرَمَ نَفْسَه is : *he honored himself*, right?



That or 'he honoured his soul', yes. But it can mean 'honour' in the sense of 'hold in high esteem', which I think is what both me and Sunshine are saying is the sense synonymous to كرمت عليه نفسه.


----------



## lena55313

analeeh said:


> From what I can see in Wright this is the sense he gives in B.


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Ibn Nacer

OK, thanks.

In this case I feel that the preposition على is used with the meaning of the preposion allâm : كرمت له نفسه (his soul was precious to him).

In any case it seems that the dictionaries do not contain all the meanings and uses.


----------

